# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing > [Tool] Free Far Sight - The new WoW Machinima Tool! Increase view distance and remove fog!

## SnorlaxHF

DOWNLOAD: https://bitbucket.org/Kyssah/ffs/downloads

Hello guys! I have been a huge fan of WoW Machinima Tool since they launched. Unfortunately they stopped working, so I had to find an alternative. 
I couldn't find one a few months/years back when I looked, but I finally found a new working one!


Before: http://puu.sh/8pOoa.jpg
After: http://puu.sh/8pOyR.jpg

INSANE INCREASE. I run this at 60 FPS minimum without any drops on a 780 Ti, but I didn't notice any performance difference from before and after.


The tool is called Free Far Sight. 


You can find the original MMO-Champion thread here: Free Far Sight, the new Wow Machinima Tool
You can grab a copy here: https://bitbucket.org/Kyssah/ffs/downloads


Extract the files into a folder and run a 32-bit instance of WoW. Then open the FFS program and go to the "Light" tab. Press enable to the left, change Density to 0 and View Distance to 2500 for maximum performance and view distance. And that's it! Play around with the stuff as much as you want. This is my current configuration:



Don't look at the colors, because they WILL change from land to land. 2500 distance and 0 density.

I should probably state the obvious.. This does modify with WoW's process. I have no idea how, but I'm pretty sure it's memory editing. Can you get banned? Probably.. Will they care? I seriously doubt.

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

If you can mess with the colors correctly, then you can legitimately troll people like a fellow I know on the WoW forums.

Other than that it's a good tool.

Edit:

Before people go question it's usefulness you CAN turn off terrain, WMOs and other things with the tool. Want to Dark Soil farm? Just load up this program as stated above, and in the first tab there should be a box that says "Toggle Terrain" or something of the like. If you check it the terrain should disappear and leave everything else visible..

----------


## SnorlaxHF

> If you can mess with the colors correctly, then you can legitimately troll people like a fellow I know on the WoW forums.
> 
> Other than that it's a good tool.


Definitely! Which way did you get trolled? Or rather, which way did he troll people?

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

He led everyone on believing their was a darker nights addon.

Here's what he posted with help of the tool.

Darker Nights 2 - Imgur
Darker Nights Duskwood - Imgur
Darker Nights - Westfall and Darnassus - Imgur
Darker Nights - Thunder Bluff - Imgur

----------


## SnorlaxHF

> He led everyone on believing their was a darker nights addon.
> 
> Here's what he posted with help of the tool.
> 
> Darker Nights 2 - Imgur
> Darker Nights Duskwood - Imgur
> Darker Nights - Westfall and Darnassus - Imgur
> Darker Nights - Thunder Bluff - Imgur


Oh wow haha! That really is funny. Well done by him - Those screenshots look fantastic btw.

----------


## temp123

OMFG if blizzard does not pick up and do something about them nights they be damn, pure night shit look soo good

----------


## spoutnik

Hello, feangren here, the one who made the topic on MMO-Champion.

There is a reason why I posted it on MMO-C and not here.
The tool is made for machinima purpose ONLY, and not for some filthy, dirty and shitty exploiting like some of you are already suggesting. Finding this tool amongst bots and other shits like that is not something I really like to see.

You really should have asked Kyssah or me if it was okay to post the link here.

----------


## bobtehnerd

> Hello, feangren here, the one who made the topic on MMO-Champion.
> 
> There is a reason why I posted it on MMO-C and not here.
> The tool is made for machinima purpose ONLY, and not for some filthy, dirty and shitty exploiting like some of you are already suggesting. Finding this tool amongst bots and other shits like that is not something I really like to see.
> 
> You really should have asked Kyssah or me if it was okay to post the link here.


So you dislike people who exploit yet you exploit yourself. Woaw man, taking it to another level.

----------


## spoutnik

There's a difference between exploring (which has zero influence on other players) and exploiting to get advantage over other players, you know ?

----------


## Alfalfa

"fog removal"
Thank you so much, +3 rep, have been looking for this for a long time.




> He led everyone on believing their was a darker nights addon.
> 
> Here's what he posted with help of the tool.
> 
> Darker Nights 2 - Imgur
> Darker Nights Duskwood - Imgur
> Darker Nights - Westfall and Darnassus - Imgur
> Darker Nights - Thunder Bluff - Imgur


Lol, I wish that was real. The current night does not look dark at all, it's so disappointing. True night time would be amazing.

----------


## Xel

I highly encourage you to *NOT* abuse this tool or exploit with it at all. If you do so, you risk losing:
 Freedom to choose the environment you play in Machinimas with spectacular scenes Public releases by this developer and others Your account if and when Blizzard finds out.
Blizzard gladly overlooks these programs as long as they're not being abused. Keep this in mind.

----------


## Kyssah

> You really should have asked Kyssah or me if it was okay to post the link here.


Yeah you really should... This tool has been made for the exactly same reason of WMT : for machinima purpose. I don't think it place is among bots. Thanks Xel and the mod who put this thread in a more appropriate section




> I should probably state the obvious.. This does modify with WoW's process. I have no idea how, but I'm pretty sure it's memory editing. Can you get banned? Probably.. Will they care? I seriously doubt.


Yeah, it is memory editing. I don't know what it could have been  :Stick Out Tongue: .




> Before people go question it's usefulness you CAN turn off terrain, WMOs and other things with the tool. Want to Dark Soil farm? Just load up this program as stated above, and in the first tab there should be a box that says "Toggle Terrain" or something of the like. If you check it the terrain should disappear and leave everything else visible..


That is exactly what I dislike to read. I just added this functionality because Malu added it on WMT. But I will definitely consider to remove that part because I don't think it is really useful for machinimas.

Oh and, this is Khamúl's video made as an exemple of what you can do with the program :

----------


## King Protos

Really missed the old WMT, glad to see it's resurrected in a way.

Anyone got a good setup for the "Darker Nights" as posted above? I tried tweaking it around a bit but couldn't get it to look quite right, and the ones posted above look fantastic.

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

After some experimentation of the program I've discovered a fine line between dos and don't with it.

As creative as it sounds, I recommend never recording a boss fight like Norushan in slowmo. The result here was interesting to look at, but it didn't feel right.




This video here is a collection of myself shifting through enviroments leading me to realize that the skybox is the source of lighting for the game world. The ambient light from lamp posts, and the like have no residual effect on the game world itself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdrTd2vbrjg

For darker nights shift through the environmental settings, and keep the ambient light/diffuse light, and sky colors to a strict dark blue, and dark purple color palette.

----------


## Apoc

> There's a difference between exploring (which has zero influence on other players) and exploiting to get advantage over other players, you know ?


If you write a tool that can be used to exploit... it will be used to exploit. Welcome to the real world. Yes, a lot of users on this site want nothing better but to find an "edge". However, a few bad eggs doesn't automatically shun the entire community.

Also, the fact that you're using this tool is a disadvantage to other players. They can't do the same things you can with this tool, if they were making a machinima. So your argument really has no merits other than "well, I don't use it to gather stuff easier, so I'm not exploiting". By your argument, all the people who use collision-based exploits to get to areas you can't normally get to, are "bad" exploiters, but since you can literally fly your camera wherever, you're a "good" exploiter. Seems kind of one-sided don't you think? FYI; the use of collision/wall jumping/etc exploits, can and will get people suspended and/or banned (depending on where they go).

Also, I hate the "idealist" view of people who hate everyone that doesn't see things the way they do. Fact is, if Blizzard even remotely cared about their game anymore, bots, hacks, etc, would be much much more difficult to create, and they'd be less of an issue for players who claim that bots/hacks ruin the game.

@Kyssah; nice work. I only popped it into IDA for a quick check (as I do with just about every program released on this site that I come across), but you should also add Blizz's debug rendering (collision, bounding boxes, etc) all of which are done in their render flags that you already modify to disable terrain/WMO/etc. I'd also suggest a small modification to allow changing water "speed" and rain.

Also, you're not allowed to package the DBC files with your app. Just an FYI. Look into StormLib if you need to rummage through the MPQs. (Blizz has a habit of going apeshit if you distribute any of "their" files, but don't seem to care if what you distribute breaks the game entirely)

----------


## iMurloc

Awesome stuff! Been looking for a replacement for WMT.
Would love a Mac version... Even pay for one, haha.

----------


## xxspokiixx

any way to get this working on 5.4.2 versions?

----------


## Kyssah

@Apoc : Thanks for your feedback, the reason why I didn't included wireframe is that the flag stopped working during the tool's developpement (5.4.1 I think), but I didn't tryed since 5.4.2 so I will test again. I didn't knew for blizzard's files, I will look at this.

@iMurloc : I won't make a Mac version, but I have some days to work on the code to make it open source at it was planned since december ( :Stick Out Tongue: ) so maybe someone will.

@xxspokiixx : I just reuploaded it (same adress https://bitbucket.org/Kyssah/ffs/downloads)

----------


## Runebaas

Is it possible to increase the view distance cap to 25000 or just remove it entirely?

----------


## iispyderii

> Is it possible to increase the view distance cap to 25000 or just remove it entirely?


I think 2500 is the max for some reason. Increase it to 25000? Now you're going from frames per second to seconds per frame lol.

----------


## Kyssah

No, view distance can't be increased because of game crashes in big maps with greater values (crash in orgrimmar at view distance = 2600 for exemple). I know Malu05 managed to increase it. I don't know if it is MOP limitations, or if I missed something. I planned to work on it, but I procrastinate  :Smile: .

----------


## makakaus

*Ban*able?

(10char)

----------


## guma191

New version 6.0.3 on the still did not come out as well, when it is already waiting for you do not know?

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

> *Ban*able?
> 
> (10char)


No, this is not bannable.

----------


## abdula123

> No, view distance can't be increased because of game crashes in big maps with greater values (crash in orgrimmar at view distance = 2600 for exemple). I know Malu05 managed to increase it. I don't know if it is MOP limitations, or if I missed something. I planned to work on it, but I procrastinate .


looks like game crashes because it run out of memory (32bit app can't allocate more that 2GB)

view 0 - game uses 1.2Gb memory, view 2000 - game uses 1.9Gb memory.
maybe 64bit wow client can display more view distance?

----------


## Jadd

> No, this is not bannable.


Uh, yes. Yes it is absolutely bannable and could trip Warden easily. No idea what gave you any other impression.

----------


## Sylic

> Uh, yes. Yes it is absolutely bannable and could trip Warden easily. No idea what gave you any other impression.


It is Bannable, but just like the older tool used by every machinima creator blizzard does NOT ban you for using this.
I have been using this for over a month.

It's a other story if you start abusing it to find mining node or w/e.

----------


## Nonowmana

> It is Bannable, but just like the older tool used by every machinima creator blizzard does NOT ban you for using this.
> I have been using this for over a month.
> 
> It's a other story if you start abusing it to find mining node or w/e.


This kind of tool do not increase the ObjectManager "view" distance (nothing can increase this)  :Wink:

----------


## lexzerg

hi...

some news and screens of WoW with 16000m distance of view without fog, i posted it 3\12\14 on my forum and pikabu.ru
i have now over 20k viewers, as i see, it`s intresting for some players and start record video today

link to my main theme forum: http://forum.wowcircle.com/showthread.php?t=405584
link to google gallery: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...0677569?cfem=1
link to youtube: WoW 16000 - ?????????? ??? ?????? - YouTube

and i have many questions about Panda & Draenor screens\video with some range, and a know what WMT has been out of development.

but now i find these FFS and Draenor 16000 meters awaiting!


PS: oh my funny english,sry, i`m just from Russia  :Big Grin:

----------


## lexzerg

> I think 2500 is the max for some reason. Increase it to 25000? Now you're going from frames per second to seconds per frame lol.


distance is capping by RAM - 8Gb don`t enough to see full continent of Kalimdor
i have now 32GB and 16000 meters\yards or what WMT use enough to see all continents

25000 is useless, i think

----------


## Krippy

Sorry for the necro! but was wondering when this will be updated for 6.1? Or is there a similar program that works for 6.1 Thanks.

----------


## Omahz

> Sorry for the necro! but was wondering when this will be updated for 6.1? Or is there a similar program that works for 6.1 Thanks.


It has been updated for 6.1 now, the top most file on https://bitbucket.org/Kyssah/ffs/downloads called FFS_610_19702.7z

I must admit, a few days ago I was thinking about the _good 'ol times_ with WoW Machinima tool and was wondering why no one did a new one for WoD. Then I accidentally watched Method's Blackhand kill (accidentally because I rarely watch WoW movies anymore). And in their intro it looks like they used Wow Machinima tool so I searched the internetz and found this one and it works AMAZING. Like a better version of WMT.

To whoever made this or updated it from Malu05's version or whatever, BIG THANKS!

----------


## noes

broken since 6.2

----------


## Richhiiee

Any chance this will get updated for 6.2?

----------


## Touch of Anarchy

It already has been updated for 6.2.

If you google "Free Far Sight" and pull up the main thread on MMO-Champion (which is where this program originated from), you'll find the bitbucket link that has all of the program releases, including the most recent for 6.2.

----------


## SnorlaxHF

> It already has been updated for 6.2.
> 
> If you google "Free Far Sight" and pull up the main thread on MMO-Champion (which is where this program originated from), you'll find the bitbucket link that has all of the program releases, including the most recent for 6.2.


Yep I have a link to it on the thread as well. I edited the thread to make it easier to find :P

----------


## sILVERsIX311

Is there a tool like this for 2.4.3? I have been trying to find something that can remove the fog and if possibly increase the render distance.

----------


## Dovah

> Is there a tool like this for 2.4.3? I have been trying to find something that can remove the fog and if possibly increase the render distance.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...nima-tool.html ([Patch 2.4.3] WoW Machinima Tool)

----------

